# Vorstellung meines Projekts



## danysahne333 (14. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte euch hier mal mein neues Projekkt vorstellen. Programmiert habe ich hier einen Webkatalog. 
ZUr besseren Übersicht sind alle EInträge in Katgorien unterteilt. Ebnso gibt es eine Suche, womit man nach EInträgen suchen kann.

Bambooh Webkatalog - Mit uns werden Sie gefunden!

Ich freue mich über zahlreiche Kritik (und Lob)


----------



## kühlprofi (14. Mai 2011)

Wow schaut gut aus. Hast du da ein CMS verwendet?


----------



## danysahne333 (17. Mai 2011)

Nicht ganz, es ist alles komplett selbst programmiert


----------



## xxgamer09xx (17. Mai 2011)

Hey,

sieht mega gut aus  Ist es deine erstes Projekt? Wenn ja ist es für das erste Projekt hamma!


----------



## danysahne333 (23. Mai 2011)

Nein, mein erstes Projekt war cb-talk.de 



xxgamer09xx schrieb:


> Wenn ja ist es für das erste Projekt hamma!


 
In wie fern?


----------



## Supeq (25. Mai 2011)

Weil das für nen totalen PHP-Noob doch schon nicht sooo einfach wär^^


----------



## Maxanier (1. Juni 2011)

Sieht sehr gut aus, 
Habe meine Seite gleich eingetragen.


----------



## danysahne333 (1. Juni 2011)

Habs schon gesehen  Leider mangelt es bei deiner Webseite an einem schicken Design und Inhalten. Änder das ab und dein Eintrag ist dir sicher! Für Joomla gibts schicke Designs. Mit Text musst du deine Seite allerdings selbst füllen


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (4. Juni 2011)

Hey, ich hab grad mal eine SEO-Analyse deiner Page gemacht und da macht die Page nicht mehr einen so guten Eindruck. Wenn dich das Ergebniss interessiert kann ich dir die Analyse gerne mal per e-Mail zukommen lassen.

Und eine Frage habe ich noch. Du hast aber keine CMS programmiert oder? Also Frontend, Backend und Template. Pflege/Aktualiesierungen finden direkt im Quellcode statt?


----------



## danysahne333 (4. Juni 2011)

Ja, daran wäre ich interessiert. Ich schicke dir meine Emailadresse per Pn 

Doch, wenn du es so siehst, ist es schon ein kleines CMS. Aktualisierungen kann ich alle im Backend vornehmen - logisch


----------



## Namuraz (9. Juni 2011)

wow, das ist eine Heidenarbeit... Respekt!

Darf man fragen, wie lang du daran gearbeitet hast?


----------



## danysahne333 (9. Juni 2011)

Namuraz schrieb:


> wow, das ist eine Heidenarbeit... Respekt!
> 
> Darf man fragen, wie lang du daran gearbeitet hast?


 
Danke! Und ja darfst du.  Also bis die erste lauffähige onlinefähige Version fertig war, sind ein paar Monate vergangen. Ich konnte meist nur nach der Arbeit programmieren. Selbst jetzt noch baue ich neue Funktionen ein, optimiere Frontend und Backend. Vorallem die Suchmaschinenoptimierung verschlingt viel Zeit. In den letzten Monaten sind die Besucherzahlen schon etwas gestiegen, es geht also vorwärts, auch wenn es sehr scher werden wird!


----------

